# Generador Electrico



## Gerardo Villa (Dic 31, 2007)

Que tal buen dia,.,

Alguno de ustedes, tendrá un esquema de un generador electrico de una capacidad de 5000 watts, que tipo de induccion central tiene, etc, con que motor de conbustion logro hacerlo funcionar, les agradesco la atensión [/b]


----------



## Electricista (Ene 1, 2008)

Podrias especificar mejor tu pregunta?...
Quieres un esquema de un generador de 5kw ?...y despues cual esla potencia necesaria para moverlo?...te estoy alcanzando las caracteristicas de motor en relacion al generador de generadores Honda..
http://www.maquirenta.com/caracteristicas_gen.asp?id=6

Carlos Alberto - Brasil


----------

